# Layout software for Lionel FasTrack?



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I am looking for layout software which will:

a) run on a new iMac, and 
b) be able to use Lionel FasTrack stock pieces, and
c) not cost an arm and a leg.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Freeware (if it exists) would be best - not looking for anything fancy.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Not sure about the Mac requirement.

For PC use, two have gotten especially good use/reviews from our members ...

Freeware starter version; affordable full version:
http://www.anyrail.com/index_en.html

http://www.scarm.info/index_en.html
Freeware, with an intro thread from Mixy the software developer here:
http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=5567

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

Have seen the Anyrail software, and tried to download it to the iMac, but the files were not even recognized, so that's a no-go for now.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Anyrail is strictly for Windows.


----------



## Badwolf & Arizona RR (Jun 17, 2011)

I may have to download it to the wife's PC.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I bought the Anyrail, works pretty well for me, and the price was right.


----------

